# Immobility: is anyone comfortable with becoming immobile



## superodalisque (Feb 25, 2009)

i was just reading a thread and a young FA said he thought that there might not be anyone who wants to be immobile. it holds a certain attraction for him as it does for many people on dims. i'm totally reserving any value judgements on that per say--re: health etc which has been discussed here ad nauseum already. what i was wondering if anyone is , knows of or has met someone who would actually like to be immobile or someone who is already and is truly happy with it. what i mean is that its NOT just a fantasy. i know some guys who have been looking for 30-35 years who say they have never found someone who truly wanted to be immobile and i was wondering if that were true.


----------



## Jack Secret (Feb 25, 2009)

I realize that I don't fit in this topic exactly but I think some of my opinions and experiences may offer a bit about the reality of being truly immobile.

I'm sure many of you are aware of my situation. For those who don't know I was paralyzed in a fall on February 12, 2007. There is a romantic fantasy of eating or being fed to immobility but the fantasy stops about right there.

In my case I must have assistance to do pretty much anything. I can feed myself so others do that for me [of course having a feeder would be pretty erotic]. All of my personal hygiene is dependent on another. This includes peeing and pooping.

Keep in mind I'll wait about 170 pounds so I can be moved around with relative ease. I really don't have to worry about bedsores with me being so lightweight nor do I have problems getting a shower about three days a week.I believe everybody kind of gets my point.

I read a lot on the boards here expressing desire of being immobile or helping someone achieve that goal. I'm sure most of it is pure fantasy but for those who truly desire being in that situation... I'm just wondering if they've even thought about the harsh reality.

God knows I don't say all of this to stomp on anyone's desires. Just wondered if people think about these issues.

Craig


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 25, 2009)

i have to admit my recent brush with even the thought of paralysis got me to thinking as well. i just had a relatively monor spinal cord injury and luckily i'm healing well. i walk a little funny but a little less funny every week with the help of my physical therapists. i have a driver and i don't even like that. but what really got me was the post i mentioned this morning. i wonder how people might cope mentally as well. even though i never wanted to be immobile, i really didn't know how much i appreciated my independence until now.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Being immobile is probably one of my biggest fears. Be it through feeding, accident or just being locked up in handcuffs (hence why I stay out of trouble). I don't know where this fear started, and I really don't want to get to a point where I need to face it.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 25, 2009)

I can't imagine enjoying being unable to move, but then I can't imagine enjoying NASCAR racing, either -- and lots of people _do_.* But if someone seriously thinks he or she might like being immobile, that person might consider having himself/herself injected with curare. I understand that it induces a complete paralysis, which nevertheless wears off over a short time. You could thus test your reaction without doing anything irrevocable.


*Being immobile at a NASCAR race is pretty much my idea of hell.


----------



## marlowegarp (Feb 25, 2009)

I AM not speaking definitively here, so if I am wrong, please do not kill me. I BELIEVE one of the Bombshells is seriously into it.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 25, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> I AM not speaking definitively here, so if I am wrong, please do not kill me. I BELIEVE one of the Bombshells is seriously into it.



I think anyone can browse the erotic feeding board and find a thread entitled "My 1,000 Pound Goal." The first post pretty much says it all.

Breathe easy, marlowegarp.. I think you're safe.


----------



## marlowegarp (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey, I'm gonna feel pretty silly if I can't go to the Jersey Bash because I've been sued for Dims-libel!


----------



## Jack Secret (Feb 25, 2009)

my biggest fear is to find myself confined to a nursing home because my caregiver died and I had no family to reach out to.

No one has asked me for my advice but if I was striving for immobility I would make damn sure I had a close loving family to reach out to.

I'm really starting to sound like I am preaching or something. I truly don't mean to sound as such.

--c


----------



## marlowegarp (Feb 25, 2009)

Dude, I would say you can preach 'til the cows come home. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Buffie (Feb 25, 2009)

I had a brush with immobility a few years ago due to an injury. My weight complicated the healing process and thus everything else was a bit complicated, too.

Being a fat chick is just a part of who I am and I very much doubt it will ever change. However, my independence is something I absolutely cherish. I appreciate it down to my soul and would not willingly give it up for any kind of fantasy in this world.

My answer to the OP is - no, I would NOT be comfortable with becoming immobile due to my weight.

This is not meant to imply that I believe large people who are immobile are unhappy. I think happy is possible in any number of challenging circumstances because there are some people who have that special determination to always feel positive no matter what. (And I both envy and admire those people.) 

No judgments on those of a different opinion - I just don't think I'm the kind of person who would be comfortable or happy in a state of self-inflicted immobility.


----------



## HugeFan (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm not really sure where I stand on this question, other than to say that I do have a particular affinity for women on the bigger end of 'super size.' I have never been in a long-term relationship with someone facing immobility due to their weight, but have been in one where there were significant medical issues that did lead to mobility, health, even hygiene issues, and yeah, it definitely can be difficult, and put strain on even the strongest relationship. This is an area that everyone must walk into with eyes wide open; however, when we're talking about weight as the disability, I believe it's impossible not to--you don't go to sleep one day at 180 lbs and wake up 300 pounds heavier. 

I would also submit that while Jack obviously has insights that most of us don't have, and that I really appreciate him sharing them, I think some of this ends up comparing apples to oranges (or pears, or whatever fruit-term we're using for the female form these days--I'm a fan of a nice butternut squash.) There is a pretty big difference between suffering a traumatic spinal cord injury, or inducing chemical paralysis, and the mobility issues associated with the upper ranges of weight.


----------



## Jack Secret (Feb 26, 2009)

HugeFan said:


> I'm not really sure where I stand on this question, other than to say that I do have a particular affinity for women on the bigger end of 'super size.' I have never been in a long-term relationship with someone facing immobility due to their weight, but have been in one where there were significant medical issues that did lead to mobility, health, even hygiene issues, and yeah, it definitely can be difficult, and put strain on even the strongest relationship. This is an area that everyone must walk into with eyes wide open; however, when we're talking about weight as the disability, I believe it's impossible not to--you don't go to sleep one day at 180 lbs and wake up 300 pounds heavier.
> 
> I would also submit that while Jack obviously has insights that most of us don't have, and that I really appreciate him sharing them, I think some of this ends up comparing apples to oranges (or pears, or whatever fruit-term we're using for the female form these days--I'm a fan of a nice butternut squash.) There is a pretty big difference between suffering a traumatic spinal cord injury, or inducing chemical paralysis, and the mobility issues associated with the upper ranges of weight.



I completely agree with you. Weight -based immobility versus a spinal cord related paralysis/immobility or two different animals... But not by much. I'm thinking kitty cats and lions.

Interesting topic!


----------



## marlowegarp (Feb 26, 2009)

No doubt about it. One nice thing about the Dims membership is the diversity, which carries over into EVERYTHING. Sexual orientations, lifestyles, countries and of course, fetishes and fascinations.


----------



## Melian (Feb 26, 2009)

I used to chat with a man who would often mention that he loved the idea of becoming immobile (it was part of a master/slave fantasy). He seemed sincere, but of course, this is the internet.....

I would assume that there are a select few people who would take pleasure in being immobile, but you probably have a better chance of finding a cat that shits $100 bills than one of these individuals.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Feb 26, 2009)

No being paralyzed is a great fear of mine... I wouldnt want to ever be immobile or ever be with someone who is..


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 26, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> I AM not speaking definitively here, so if I am wrong, please do not kill me. I BELIEVE one of the Bombshells is seriously into it.



i hope she posts here. i'd love to hear what she has to say about it. and i hope if she decides to come on and educate us people won't give her grief ust because its not their personal choice.


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 26, 2009)

Melian said:


> I used to chat with a man who would often mention that he loved the idea of becoming immobile (it was part of a master/slave fantasy). He seemed sincere, but of course, this is the internet.....
> 
> I would assume that there are a select few people who would take pleasure in being immobile, but you probably have a better chance of finding a cat that shits $100 bills than one of these individuals.



i had that experience too. i wasn;t trying to date the guy but we were friends. the thing i found most interesting was that i his non- fantasy life he is probably one of the most citve people i know. he is into extreme sprts. camping , hiking, biking, nearly anything ative that you could mention. but immobility is still his dream.


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 26, 2009)

Jack Secret said:


> I completely agree with you. Weight -based immobility versus a spinal cord related paralysis/immobility or two different animals... But not by much. I'm thinking kitty cats and lions.
> 
> Interesting topic!



but maybe the biggest difference would be emotional. if you have an injury people tend to feel sorry for you and say how brave you are. if its from weight gain they probably give you grief for being selfish and being a burden when you didn't have to be.

wow and what if your caregiver was an FA or an FFA who wanted you at that size and they died suddenly or just dipped ( as my nephew would say). you'd have to struggle to find someone to help and they probably wouldn't be somebody that got any benefit from it. if an FA or FFA is the ne helping out at least you'd know they get some pleasure from it even if it is difficult.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 26, 2009)

Definitely not comfortable. 

Until recently, I never really thought about it actually...that it could be something that affected my life (and my loved ones' lives) in a real way. I'm young, normally able bodied, and pretty active for a fat chick so I although I knew there were people on the web who intentionally wanted to gain and I knew sometimes people became immobile through circumstances out of their control...it was, how do I put it? Far away, out of sight, out of mind. It was _those other _people, not me, so to speak. But, when you are face to face with an ugly truth of what could be, it scares the hotpants off you. 

All I know is, having a health issue changes your perspective on ALOT and it kind of humbles you and forces you to check your ego. Giving up my personal freedom to roam where I please (and trust me, I'm definitely a roamer kinda person), not be able to fully take in all life has to offer and live my best life would really mess with my head. 

excuse me if I'm not making sense...meds are kicking in.


----------



## Pauline (Feb 27, 2009)

At over 700lbs....i qualify to answer! I AM semi-immobile, it is NOT fun at all. I realize no one has said that it is fun and i realize 90% of talk about it is fantasy but trust me....its depressing and makes you feel helpless. Can you imagine having a itch on your buns or your lower middle back and not only can you not reach it, but then you have to wait until someone can come help you rollover so you can scratch it, or scratch it for you? It is so degrading! I live my life worried that if the kids go to school, i wont have everything i need within my reach, or what if i drop something and i cannot reach it and have to go the rest of the day without it until someone comes home (that did happen with my cell phone one day). It is a true nightmare and it instills fears in you that no one can imagine. So, without writing a book on here, let me say that i CANNOT and WILL NOT ever allow myself to be immobile. The best fantasy & the greatest sex will never be worth my freedom on foot! :kiss2:


----------



## TallFatSue (Feb 27, 2009)

Last year I briefly reached my highest weight ever at just over 500lb, and it began to compromise my mobility. That was no fun. My weight gain was probably due to a major series of business travels, when my eating habits went out the window. So precisely when I was on the move the most, my mobility became more difficult. My weight didn't entirely prevent me from doing what I needed to do, but it sure complicated matters. I can't remember it being so much of a challenge to get in and out of cars and taxis again and again, but I did it. And I could usually handle a single flight of stairs okay, but even that became off limits to me. Lots of little annoyances began to crop up too. My biggest surprise was how much my extra weight affected my balance.

Now my weight is back down to the 450lb - 460lb range and it's amazing how much better my mobility is again. That seems to be my body's comfort zone. What a difference 50lb make!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Being the size that I am right now, over 550, reminds me of how close I am to losing the simplest of human freedoms. I am not comfortable with immobility....I really don't fancy being looked after for all of my needs. Although...being brought food.....oh that's another thread.  But in all seriousness I am doing everything my power not to go there. I like being able to walk, to go pee when I need to, to work (as much as I hate it!) I like being part of the human race and as an immobile person I would have to live vicariously through the TV and internet...which I find a sad existence for myself!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 27, 2009)

Since I only a FA in the 300 range, I know that I can talk directly to this subject. But, I personal notice the subject is not talked about much, and if it was it was usually negative. 

I guess still have a negative opinion personally about immobility, because I saw and heard too may horror stories about it. 

However, I figured that there might be people out there with a special mindset out there, that doesn't mind, or even enjoy the effects of immobility, so I that is why in the end that is why my general opinion on the subject, I might be unconformable with it, to each their own.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 27, 2009)

While I generally believe in "to each his own" when it comes to fetishes and the like, I question the mental state of anyone that willingly gives up the ability to walk outside of their own accord and breathe fresh air or someone who would by choice give up the ability to get themselves out of bed in the case of a house fire to save perhaps not only their own life, but the life of their child or other loved one. Then there's that little question about who will be your caretaker if your partner leaves whether it be by choice or say he or she was run over by a bus. What if you were then both immobile... what then?

I also find it unconscionable when those that strive for and achieve lessening mobility have children and begin to depend on them to take care of their needs. They should not be left responsible for fetching Mommy's snacks or preparing Dad's dinner. Chores are one thing but depending on a child to aid a parent in what may ultimately lead to their death is a cruel legacy of guilt to leave. Assistance with bathing or dressing? These are jobs for caretakers, not kids. 

The previous paragraph could have stopped with "I also find it unconscionable when those that strive for and achieve lessening mobility have children." I don't understand how anyone would choose to be less involved in their child's life and miss out on school plays, parent/teacher meetings, high school graduation, etc. Totally unfair to the child.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> While I generally believe in "to each his own" when it comes to fetishes and the like, I question the mental state of anyone that willingly gives up the ability to walk outside of their own accord and breathe fresh air or someone who would by choice give up the ability to get themselves out of bed in the case of a house fire to save perhaps not only their own life, but the life of their child or other loved one. Then there's that little question about who will be your caretaker if your partner leaves whether it be by choice or say he or she was run over by a bus. What if you were then both immobile... what then?
> 
> I also find it unconscionable when those that strive for and achieve lessening mobility have children and begin to depend on them to take care of their needs. They should not be left responsible for fetching Mommy's snacks or preparing Dad's dinner. Chores are one thing but depending on a child to aid a parent in what may ultimately lead to their death is a cruel legacy of guilt to leave. Assistance with bathing or dressing? These are jobs for caretakers, not kids.
> 
> The previous paragraph could have stopped with "I also find it unconscionable when those that strive for and achieve lessening mobility have children." I don't understand how anyone would choose to be less involved in their child's life and miss out on school plays, parent/teacher meetings, high school graduation, etc. Totally unfair to the child.




I could not agree more. I generally reserve judgment of people's choices, but when there are kids involved everything changes.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 27, 2009)

Immobility is just impractical. It's one of those fantasies that should always remain a fantasy.

I watched Fat Girls and Feeders last night (the one with Mark and Gina) and she simply gained all those hundreds of pounds...to make him happy.

It simply boggles my mind.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> Immobility is just impractical. It's one of those fantasies that should always remain a fantasy.
> 
> I watched Fat Girls and Feeders last night (the one with Mark and Gina) and she simply gained all those hundreds of pounds...to make him happy.
> 
> It simply boggles my mind.



Indeed. That documentary makes me cry and want to crash diet.


----------



## Jack Secret (Feb 27, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> Immobility is just impractical. It's one of those fantasies that should always remain a fantasy.
> 
> I watched Fat Girls and Feeders last night (the one with Mark and Gina) and she simply gained all those hundreds of pounds...to make him happy.
> 
> It simply boggles my mind.



last night I was poking around looking for interesting torrents when I came across that video. The first thing I thought was, oh! She's the Tina I saw on the Internet years ago! Then I started listening to a story about a woman that was possibly clinically depressed and her husband [who labeled himself an enabler] that seemed to be taking advantage of the love she had for him.it appeared to me that they both were very much a loving couple. Kudos for the two of them on that.

to keep it short I'll just say that the issues of greatly restricted mobility were made very clear. I have to give props to the producers for making a film that truly seemed unbiased. if anyone hasn't seen this film I would highly recommend they do. No matter how you feel about feeders/immobility.

It really would be neat to hear of the side of those truly dedicated to achieving some level of immobility.

--c


----------



## marlowegarp (Feb 27, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> Definitely not comfortable.
> 
> Until recently, I never really thought about it actually...that it could be something that affected my life (and my loved ones' lives) in a real way. I'm young, normally able bodied, and pretty active for a fat chick so I although I knew there were people on the web who intentionally wanted to gain and I knew sometimes people became immobile through circumstances out of their control...it was, how do I put it? Far away, out of sight, out of mind. It was _those other _people, not me, so to speak. But, when you are face to face with an ugly truth of what could be, it scares the hotpants off you.
> 
> ...



I feel you. When I had my motorcycle accident and broke my foot I couldn't get off the couch. Nothing but Buffy Buffy Buffy episodes all @%@! day.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 1, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Indeed. That documentary makes me cry and want to crash diet.



yeah i think that was the one i saw that too. i have to admit that i cried for her. i just saw the look in her eyes and i felt that i knew what she was feeling. i thought she was scared and miserable, and if i'm thinking about the right documentary, i got the impression that her guy could have cared less. so i wanted to cry again because i felt that the love she felt she would get , she didn't really have since it really had nothing to do with her. and of course she was intelligent enough to know that. i saw that in her eyes too.

i was still wondering though if our opinions scare away people who like it if there are any? am i just prejudiced?


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 1, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> Definitely not comfortable.
> 
> Until recently, I never really thought about it actually...that it could be something that affected my life (and my loved ones' lives) in a real way. I'm young, normally able bodied, and pretty active for a fat chick so I although I knew there were people on the web who intentionally wanted to gain and I knew sometimes people became immobile through circumstances out of their control...it was, how do I put it? Far away, out of sight, out of mind. It was _those other _people, not me, so to speak. But, when you are face to face with an ugly truth of what could be, it scares the hotpants off you.
> 
> ...




baby i'm sorry your going through that. i had no idea:kiss2:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 1, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> i was still wondering though if our opinions scare away people who like it if there are any? am i prejudiced?




Maybe. But I will not hold in my opinion at the risk of being unpopular cos lets face it, I'm not really that popular, lol

In all honesty, I UNDERSTAND feeding...I really really do. I understand how "hot" it is. I understand how weight gain is uber sexy. I understand how a woman struggling can be "hot".....but I understand these things in fantasy....when I see it in real life, to that extent, my heart breaks into a thousand lil pieces.

When a person is willing to give up EVERYTHING....I dunno. Maybe I don't get it cos I'm not a "true" feedee. But I know if I willingly gave up the ability to get up out of bed to open the window and take a deep breath it, I would be in the biggest depression of my life. I fight everyday to keep as mobile as possible because I cannot see happiness sitting in the same spot day and night for the rest of my life depending on anyone else for EVERYTHING.

Now as an FA and someone who is a feedee for about 5-10 minutes during sex, I understand how effing sexy and hot the thoughts can be....but there has to be boundaries between what is said and thought about in the bedroom and what is actually acted out in real life.

I've probably said too much, and pissed people off. O-well, it seems to be my one God given talent, lol.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 1, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Maybe. But I will not hold in my opinion at the risk of being unpopular cos lets face it, I'm not really that popular, lol
> 
> In all honesty, I UNDERSTAND feeding...I really really do. I understand how "hot" it is. I understand how weight gain is uber sexy. I understand how a woman struggling can be "hot".....but I understand these things in fantasy....when I see it in real life, to that extent, my heart breaks into a thousand lil pieces.
> 
> ...



nah. you should never hold in your opinions. i was just trying to encourage people who might have different ones so that they could feel safe and we could maybe learn something we didn't know. i for one value your opinions. you have always been a straight shooter and not someone who seems to be motivated by money or by a lack of self esteem or something. you are pretty real.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 1, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> nah. you should never hold in your opinions. i was just trying to encourage people who might have different ones so that they could feel safe and we could maybe learn something we didn't know. i for one value your opinions. you have always been a straight shooter and not someone who seems to be motivated by money or by a lack of self esteem or something. you are pretty real.



Thanks hun I think that's why people are stand offish with me. I 110% real. I tell it like I see it and my life is an open book for anyone 

I am sometimes motivated by the need for a hug tho, lol.


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Mar 1, 2009)

The notion of being rendered immobile: whether due to an unfortunate accident, or be it at my own hand:doh: or someone else's, does not get me horny & moist. Its bad enough I've been dealing w/ mobility issues for quite a while now since my early 30s. But now @ 39, 5'5.5", a very small bone structure [I'm not "BIG BONED". It's just big fat-meat and water on my bones; I can't think of a day when I've not been in physical pain.] and I'm closing in on 500Lbs., I cannot do the things I relished and took for granted even in 2002. So even limited mobility bites big time for me!

I cannot stand or walk for brief/ extended periods w/ out feeling sharp burning pain in the back of my calves, being winded, dizzy/ faint and must sit down at once. Stairs are a nightmare. The home where I currently reside has nothing but flights of stairs everywhere. Fourteen-15 steps just to get up to the front door. Then go up six more steps to reach the living room & the kitchen. Then 16 steps to go upstairs to my room and the shared bathroom. Only to have to go back down those bloody 16-then six- then another ten steps to the basement to do laundry. And the unbridled joy of having to haul it back up to my room. 

Whew!!! I'm sure I may have lost a pound or two especially since I've not been eating properly... if at all some days. But I'm still an SSBBW and if I don't have to fight the stairs for any reason, I don't. And I certainly don't go downstairs to the living room where the diabetic, 3 pack a day, chain smoking sr. citizen home owner hangs out. I cannot take the smoke. It took me almost 3 mos. to make my bedroom smell semi- decent [yet he had nerve to bitch about my candles]. He'd better watch his step or I'll pour syrup all over his hot wings in his fridge. *I know, that's terrible. I'll give up vengeance for LENT.*

Anyway, just the simple fact of not only not being able to drive, but that I cannot work outside the home or shop, window shop or walk around my neighborhood for enjoyment/ change of scenery or have to worry about standing too long in the shower because I can't [baths or putting a chair in the tub is out of the question]; yeah it's a pain in the neck... and heartbreaking. My mom was bedridden for 13 yrs. I don't want that to be my fate.

So even if I dropped to 300Lbs. [and reduce my my 'I' cup utters to an 'E/F' cup hooters. LMAO!] I'd be able to regain an active social life and be more mobile instead of semi-mobile/ limited mobility, I'd be a happy bunny. As g0d as my witness, I'll never allow myself to end up immobile or have to rely on a 'scooter'.

Being in a playful feeding:eat1: relationship is sexy= UPGRADE
Permitting a partner to feed me for the sole purpose to immobilize me?
NOT sexy= DOWNgrade:doh:

Gr8 topic matter.
Peace kids


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 1, 2009)

SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu said:


> The notion of being rendered immobile: whether due to an unfortunate accident, or be it at my own hand:doh: or someone else's, does not get me horny & moist. Its bad enough I've been dealing w/ mobility issues for quite a while now since my early 30s. But now @ 39, 5'5.5", a very small bone structure [I'm not "BIG BONED". It's just big fat-meat and water on my bones; I can't think of a day when I've not been in physical pain.] and I'm closing in on 500Lbs., I cannot do the things I relished and took for granted even in 2002. So even limited mobility bites big time for me!
> 
> I cannot stand or walk for brief/ extended periods w/ out feeling sharp burning pain in the back of my calves, being winded, dizzy/ faint and must sit down at once. Stairs are a nightmare. The home where I currently reside has nothing but flights of stairs everywhere. Fourteen-15 steps just to get up to the front door. Then go up six more steps to reach the living room & the kitchen. Then 16 steps to go upstairs to my room and the shared bathroom. Only to have to go back down those bloody 16-then six- then another ten steps to the basement to do laundry. And the unbridled joy of having to haul it back up to my room.
> 
> ...




just a thought. maybe you should also have a good unprejudiced neurologist or neurosurgeon check you out. i had somethings i thought were brought on by age and maybe my weight but it was really because i had a spinal cord compression from an undetected fracture that i got in an accident. but here are a lot of elements that can cause a compression. it can affect a whole lot of other things. now that i've had it corrected i'm a lot stronger than i was before. i weigh only about 60lbs less than you do. also i was feeling occasionally faint, dizzy, and losing my balance was also partially because of my hypothyrodism.
i'm 45 and 5.51/2 and i'm also not big boned. physical therapy can also help a lot. have you had any?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 1, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> yeah i think that was the one i saw that too. i have to admit that i cried for her. i just saw the look in her eyes and i felt that i knew what she was feeling. i thought she was scared and miserable, and if i'm thinking about the right documentary, i got the impression that her guy could have cared less. so i wanted to cry again because i felt that the love she felt she would get , she didn't really have since it really had nothing to do with her. and of course she was intelligent enough to know that. i saw that in her eyes too.
> 
> i was still wondering though if our opinions scare away people who like it if there are any? am i just prejudiced?



I really don't think the opinions of a few (no matter how strong they might be) will change someone who is hell bent on eating themselves to immobility. I will never be able to understand the mindset but then, I guess its not really for me to understand because even if someone were to try to sit me down and explain how arousing and amazing it is to get hundreds upon hundreds of pounds, in the end I'd still object. 

Though I think there are very very few women who deep down really would like to gain to immobility. I think some women who say they want to gain to immobility really don't; its maybe just a cry for attention or affection. It might be fun or exilarhating at first but I'm sure regret and depression sets in. How do even broach something like that with a level head? I don't really think you can. Never being able to walk or care for yourself; how is that living?


----------



## boots (Mar 2, 2009)

Pardon my bluntness, but this is another post that has been rendered completely pointless. 

There is an important distinction to be made here that often gets over looked by both grand standers and apparently qualified individuals of large stature (and one of about 170 lbs) alike: There is a difference between intentional weight gain and submitting control, and accidental/incidental weight gain and undesired helplessness. 

I think that if you took 100 people at random and deprived them of their independence and physical freedom, rendering them immobile and helpless against their will or through some unavoidable circumstance, 99 of those people (rounding down) would be malcontent with their situation. Being a slave in one's own body and being dependent on someone else is a depressing idea for a great deal of people, but to a small percentage of genetic oddities it's a pleasant thought for one reason or another. A lot of the people who have come close to immobility and who have replied to this post haven't gained weight for the sake of gaining weight, and none of the posts I've read so far are from people who intended to become immobile and then discovered it was a bad idea.

You're all preaching to the choir here, with blurbs akin to "if you don't want to be helpless, being helpless sucks." Well freakin' duh; that really doesn't add to the discussion at all, and it misses the point. It's especially frustrating when I read something to the tune of, "I can't imagine how someone could be comfortable..." Well of course you can't, it's not your fetish/kink/preference. I'm INCREDIBLY curious to know if there are people here who have fantasized about being immobile, or gaining so much weight that it would be inevitable, and have approached immobility and discovered it wasn't worth it. Or, in case of such a rare happenstance, anyone who is immobile in some manner and content with their situation. 

For some people the idea of being a prisoner in your own body, dependent on another for everything is a very real desire and personal drive that must be weighed (so to speak) against the personal sacrifices one would have to make to achieve such a state of being. The very real desire to live such an abnormal, hedonistic, and yet diffucult lifestyle, despite the challenges, is only trivialized with input and horror stories from folks who can't empathize with those desires. Even worse are the subsequent flood of responses from people who think the idea of it is wrong despite whether it is a reciprocated fetish, and feel that if someone enters in with a horror story they now have free reign to ignore the point of the post and decry someone else's fetish. 

Anyone who actually wants this, either as a pipe dream or as a very real goal, won't reply to these posts because they're made to feel like it's wrong for them to want what they want, even if it's a consensual decision between them and another adult to explore their fantasy. I know that most of you aren't doing that on purpose, but that's what happens when you butt in with, "WOAH IF I COULDN'T MOVE THAT WOULD SUCK SO THAT MUST SUCK HOW COULD IT NOT."


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 2, 2009)

boots said:


> Pardon my bluntness, but this is another post that has been rendered completely pointless.
> 
> There is an important distinction to be made here that often gets over looked by both grand standers and apparently qualified individuals of large stature (and one of about 170 lbs) alike: There is a difference between intentional weight gain and submitting control, and accidental/incidental weight gain and undesired helplessness.
> 
> ...



yes, that was my concern too. i was worried that things were taking a negative slant that would discourage some open ended conversations that would shed some light. even though i hate the idea of shutting people up, so to speak, there are plenty of other threads where people have the chance to freak out about it. that really wasn't what i was going for here. i had some people tell me things in private. but i'm afraid that folks won't share in this thread either because they'd feel uncomfortable or get attacked. even though i'm not into it myself i'd like to learn. it especially helps me with the idea of maybe dealing with people who have the drive who are young. i don't want to make them feel like a freak. i'd like to be open and helpful. i want to be realistic, but i also don't want to be totally negative. and it would be nice to point them toward people that it may be working for. 

i just don't want my own personal prejudices to make life difficult for other people. thats why i think if we can we should curb the tendency to be judgemental so that we all could maybe lessen some of our ignorance on the subject. and what if there are people who are both into equally without any kind of power play? it would be nice if they could share, since there are difficulties, how to manange it. 

i also wonder about the people who are immobile or nearly immobile already and don't expect to recover their mobility anyway. wouldn't it be nice for them to be around people who did not view that as a negative. it could end up being something very practical and mutually beneficial to people who just happen to be in that situation. it also might be good for people who are into immobility to get exposure to people who are actually immobile to see if its really what they think it is before they get involved with either a partner who is already immobile or wants to become immobile. maybe it would be less likely that people would get hurt emotionally if we could be open and didn't drive stuff underground by being very negative about it.

its kind of like feederism and gaining etc... sometimes people are so into judging that there isn't much constructive discussion about how people think it can be managed positively without all of the negative stuff that could be associated with it.

we have to remember that many people have the same view about is being as fat as we are in the first place. and as open as we want people to be about us, and how positively we see ourselves, we should at least try and create a place where other people feel safe talking about things we may not agree with either.


----------



## boots (Mar 3, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> we have to remember that many people have the same view about is being as fat as we are in the first place. and as open as we want people to be about us, and how positively we see ourselves, we should at least try and create a place where other people feel safe talking about things we may not agree with either.



I've been lurking around these boards since their inception, and I've seen dozens of these posts where someone tries to open a reasonable dialogue on immobility with people who actually want it, I've even started a few. The funny thing (not funny ha ha) is that in recent years they all end the same way (before then they would just end in a flame war or with nothing but scolding): with a reasonable few such as yourself making the exact point you made above, more or less putting an end to well-meaning-but-useless, righteously indignant, and obnoxious replies...but only after anyone who would have any positive or relevant contributions have been scared off or shut out of the conversation. 

I feel like just to even begin a dialogue on the subject of immobility as a desire/fetish/fantasy/goal, among people who who are actually interested in it for one reason or another, is to have an entire other post about how that post should be worded; how to begin the post and how to progress from there in a constructive manner.

Or perhaps people should just keep posting about it again and again every day until people who don't want to be immobile or are immobile and never wanted to be get tired of replying to posts that aren't directed at them with "boy, the topic of this post is something that I'm really not into and even if you are then maybe you shouldn't be because I can't understand how anyone would want what you want because I'm really not into it and even if you are then maybe you shouldn't be...but like, hey, whatever floats your boat (but it sucks)."


----------



## Carrie (Mar 3, 2009)

I think there is quite a bit of value in hearing from someone who actually *is* immobile in discussions like these, regardless of how he/she became so. These are people's lives we're talking about, and it's important that people understand as much as possible about the situation they may actually be trying to put themselves into, as it may not be a reversible one. If I was considering working towards a dramatically life-changing goal, I would certainly want to hear experiences from both sides of the fence, not just what I consider the green side. If you want to have a truly fantasy-based discussion about immobility, then sure, no one wants to think about the hard stuff and potential repercussions. But this is a thread where people were asked to contribute their thoughts and feelings about immobility (thread title: "Immobility: is anyone comfortable with becoming immobile"), so the fact that someone's opinion could be summarily dismissed here because it is actually based in his very real everyday experience is, frankly, mind-boggling. 

Boots: I'd suggest that if you want a thread discussing only the perceived positives of immobility, start one with a very different - and very clear - introduction and ask only for positive feedback. Sounds like a pretty dull thread to me, but whatever lifts your skirt.


----------



## fromthintofat (Mar 3, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I think there is quite a bit of value in hearing from someone who actually *is* immobile in discussions like these, regardless of how he/she became so. These are people's lives we're talking about, and it's important that people understand as much as possible about the situation they may actually be trying to put themselves into, as it may not be a reversible one. If I was considering working towards a dramatically life-changing goal, I would certainly want to hear experiences from both sides of the fence, not just what I consider the green side. If you want to have a truly fantasy-based discussion about immobility, then sure, no one wants to think about the hard stuff and potential repercussions. But this is a thread where people were asked to contribute their thoughts and feelings about immobility (thread title: "Immobility: is anyone comfortable with becoming immobile"), so the fact that someone's opinion could be summarily dismissed here because it is actually based in his very real everyday experience is, frankly, mind-boggling.
> 
> Boots: I'd suggest that if you want a thread discussing only the perceived positives of immobility, start one with a very different - and very clear - introduction and ask only for positive feedback. Sounds like a pretty dull thread to me, but whatever lifts your skirt.



This topic should be discussed as objectively as possible if anyone is really interested in a mature on this life changing/altering/irreversible course. Thanks Carrie for your wit. I can see myself in your answer.


----------



## lovelylionessalpha (Mar 3, 2009)

I feel I will be one more statistic that America gets pissed at for just trying to be me!!!!


----------



## fromthintofat (Mar 3, 2009)

lovelylionessalpha said:


> I feel I will be one more statistic that America gets pissed at for just trying to be me!!!!



Find someone who will not get pissed at you, moreover, someone that will be in heaven being with you trying to be you... I sure would! :wubu:


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 4, 2009)

lovelylionessalpha said:


> I feel I will be one more statistic that America gets pissed at for just trying to be me!!!!



i can promise i won't. i'll listen.


----------



## boots (Mar 4, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I think there is quite a bit of value in hearing from someone who actually *is* immobile in discussions like these, regardless of how he/she became so. These are people's lives we're talking about, and it's important that people understand as much as possible about the situation they may actually be trying to put themselves into, as it may not be a reversible one. If I was considering working towards a dramatically life-changing goal, I would certainly want to hear experiences from both sides of the fence, not just what I consider the green side. If you want to have a truly fantasy-based discussion about immobility, then sure, no one wants to think about the hard stuff and potential repercussions. But this is a thread where people were asked to contribute their thoughts and feelings about immobility (thread title: "Immobility: is anyone comfortable with becoming immobile"), so the fact that someone's opinion could be summarily dismissed here because it is actually based in his very real everyday experience is, frankly, mind-boggling.
> 
> Boots: I'd suggest that if you want a thread discussing only the perceived positives of immobility, start one with a very different - and very clear - introduction and ask only for positive feedback. Sounds like a pretty dull thread to me, but whatever lifts your skirt.




Actually those opinions can easily be dismissed, because they are from the perspective of someone who never desired the cause of those everyday life experiences to begin with. Also, like I've said, there have been many posts of this nature, with many topic titles (which are often picked apart and repeated as if the spirit of the post isn't obvious from the body of the original message, and the unhelpful responses are not the result of ignoring that purpose but of a not perfectly worded title), and there have never been a short supply of those everyday experiences from people who can tell you just how awful it is (even though it would have been an awful thought for them long before they even approached a debilitating weight.) 

People who think it's wrong for someone to live a physically limiting lifestyle, even if by preference, have had their say. People who live this lifestyle against their will or without intention and think it is an awful existence have had their say.

The people who never get a chance to have their say before one "side of the fence" cuts it down with a chain saw and poops all over the yard are the people who actually want to be immobile, and people who have achieved immobility on purpose.

I'd be VERY INTERESTED to hear the stories of the real people who have pushed themselves to that point because they had a real desire to do it, whether they ended up content with their lives, living a horrible existence, or, as one would likely imagine, had a complicated love hate relationship with their size. I'd like to hear how THEY weighed their struggles against their desires. You don't see any of them posting here, because they are driven out by that one side of the fence that does all the talking.


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds like the answer to the question is no, nobody (or at least nobody who chooses to speak up) is comfortable with being or becoming immobile.


----------



## Jack Secret (Mar 4, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Thanks hun I think that's why people are stand offish with me. I 110% real. I tell it like I see it and my life is an open book for anyone
> 
> I am sometimes motivated by the need for a hug tho, lol.



you have no idea how much I appreciate REAL. It may not be politically correct but I think we should leave that to the politicians 

--c


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 5, 2009)

Here's another aspect of immobility by choice - consider certain strength sports; power lifting, bodybuilding and strength training. You have some weightlifting competitors that are so huge that their mobility is restricted. 

No one will question the extreme eating habits of some of the SHW weightlifters;but, this is also a debate within that community as you have some folks that say that these competitors would be big regardless if they lifted or not. 

Now Bodybuilders have always had a Love/Hate attitude as far as the public is concerned. Bodybuilders with a classic build and those that choose to inject their muscles with "Synthrol" which is definitely weird among those that enjoy the sport;but, this group does have a following... Heck some bodybuilders have it so bad that they have to sleep with pillows under their elbows and knees because of the constant pain. 

--------------------------------------------------
Jeff Lewis - SHW Powerlifter

 Jeff Lewis - 550lbs SHW Powerlifter

==========================================================
In the bodybuilding world there is a sub-culture of those that strive for extreme/freakish development. 

Greg Valentino - Most Controversial/Hated man in Bodybuilding 








Klaus Doring "Bodybuilder/Synthrol" user inspired by Greg Valentino


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 6, 2009)

Your Question: Is Anyone Comfortable With Becomming Immobile?

My Answer: Probably. But 99% Of Those would be people who -aren't- immobile and don't like to live in reality.


----------



## GordoNegro (Mar 7, 2009)

Unless its just a moot point, sensing those who are or comfortable with being immobile may not want to entertain the same arguements/disagreements that they may face offline daily with others.
I would like to hear what they would say, though thinking some may have other circumstances (hospital/clinic stays etc.) if they are not at home being taken care of/catered to.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 8, 2009)

GordoNegro said:


> Unless its just a moot point, sensing those who are or comfortable with being immobile may not want to entertain the same arguements/disagreements that they may face offline daily with others.
> I would like to hear what they would say, though thinking some may have other circumstances (hospital/clinic stays etc.) if they are not at home being taken care of/catered to.
> Just my 2 cents.



yes its sad that we kinda turned this into a judgement thing instead of a learning thing. maybe we should start a no judgements allowed thread so that people can ask and aswer questions without all of the unwanted opinions about whether people think its right or not.


----------



## Haunted (Mar 8, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> yes its sad that we kinda turned this into a judgement thing instead of a learning thing. maybe we should start a no judgements allowed thread so that people can ask and aswer questions without all of the unwanted opinions about whether people think its right or not.



Sadley I doubt this will ever be possible !


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 8, 2009)

Haunted said:


> Sadley I doubt this will ever be possible !



i just started the thread. its supposed to be about various subjects. i started out with my immobility question. if theres is anyone who'd like to post on it please do educate us. i'm going to try really hard to call anyone who starts judging people. i hope this helps us to have a place for open convo without sniping about a lot of things.


----------



## Jack Secret (Mar 9, 2009)

I believe I'm plenty guilty on this passing judgment issue. It truly wasn't my intention to be that way and I'm still hoping to hear from the _other side_ of the coin so to speak. I'm genuinely interested in those who hold that lifestyle/preference in high regard [or maybe even just fantasize about].


----------



## Plainguy (Mar 10, 2009)

An interesting post superodalisque, one I can relate to. My best friend's sister through a series of events ended up with a "minor" spinal cord injury, causing her to lose all feeling from the waist down. She was a "big" girl to begin with which only exacerbated some of the issues.

While mentally she's one of the healtiest people I have ever know, (we're all from the same area and have known one another for decades) the lack of mobility has played havoc on her mentally. Now after several months she's starting to get nerves firing again and the prognosis is good for her, it's not been easy and you do indeed take for granted the ease with which you get around. 

Jack Secret is right, the two issues of immobility are different creatures, and yet the result is somewhat similar, she's been fortunate to have a number of interested parties, family, etc who've been willing and able to help out. Don't know if I'd fare as well...


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 10, 2009)

Plainguy said:


> An interesting post superodalisque, one I can relate to. My best friend's sister through a series of events ended up with a "minor" spinal cord injury, causing her to lose all feeling from the waist down. She was a "big" girl to begin with which only exacerbated some of the issues.
> 
> While mentally she's one of the healtiest people I have ever know, (we're all from the same area and have known one another for decades) the lack of mobility has played havoc on her mentally. Now after several months she's starting to get nerves firing again and the prognosis is good for her, it's not been easy and you do indeed take for granted the ease with which you get around.
> 
> Jack Secret is right, the two issues of immobility are different creatures, and yet the result is somewhat similar, she's been fortunate to have a number of interested parties, family, etc who've been willing and able to help out. Don't know if I'd fare as well...




i can relate to her. even though i never lost the ability to walk and am only dealing with some loss of feeling in my feet its been scary. i mean it would have been really easy not to ever walk again if i had totally ignored my symptoms . they way i am, a sort of walk it off kind of person, that would have been easy. just needing a little help has been hard for me. luckily you are right. people are so surprising in thier generosity and so willing to help. i just wish i wouldn't always be so embarrassed to accept it. that doesn't honor what they are offering very well.

i agree with you too that maybe she wouldn't have gotten so much help is her immobility was just from being fat. she probably would have gotten a lot of i told you sos and pointy fingers. i've been very proud of myself and the health that i have at my size and age. and i have to admit i was quick to tell people that my issues now came from an accident. i didn't want to get the sympathetic but disgusted looks that a lot of big girls get when they have fat related difficulties. i guess i really didn't want to look like a steretype. but lately i have also been wondering if this is a way to be a closet BBW so to speak. i'm very proud of my size but i definitely have the "i'm not like that" syndrome. i have learned something about myself that i think i need to change and will help me to be more real and empathetic to my sisters. i don't want to be one of those people who look at them like"why don't you take better care of yourself", even if i do believe in health at every size.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 10, 2009)

boots said:


> I'd be VERY INTERESTED to hear the stories of the real people who have pushed themselves to that point because they had a real desire to do it, whether they ended up content with their lives, living a horrible existence, or, as one would likely imagine, had a complicated love hate relationship with their size. I'd like to hear how THEY weighed their struggles against their desires. * You don't see any of them posting here, because they are driven out by that one side of the fence that does all the talking.*



I'm inclined to believe you don't see them posting here because the reality is there are so few who actually exist. There are plenty of people who enjoy gaining and the _fantasy_ of immobility, their posts are all over the feeding/gaining board. In my ten + years of visiting this site I've read many posts from people who've knocked on the door of immobility (intentionally or not) for whom the reality was such that they had to take measures (drastic or not) to get some of that mobility back. 

For those who are so large they're immobile, I wonder how many of them have the ability or assistance needed to sit in front of the computer, spending time reading and posting on the net.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 10, 2009)

I think immobility is fun to fantasize about and makes good fodder for weight gain stories but it's very different in reality.

I don't know anyone who is immobile but I'm sure many of us have seen that TV special about the hispanic young man (I don't recall where he's from at the moment) who was once the heaviest man in the world. Being unable to leave your bed and enjoy life doesn't seem like a "fun" lifestyle to me.

I recall seeing a couple shows about the hispanic young man and he's lost quite a bit of weight and I hope he realizes his goals some day.


Dennis


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 10, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm inclined to believe you don't see them posting here because the reality is there are so few who actually exist. There are plenty of people who enjoy gaining and the _fantasy_ of immobility, their posts are all over the feeding/gaining board. In my ten + years of visiting this site I've read many posts from people who've knocked on the door of immobility (intentionally or not) for whom the reality was such that they had to take measures (drastic or not) to get some of that mobility back.
> 
> For those who are so large they're immobile, I wonder how many of them have the ability or assistance needed to sit in front of the computer, spending time reading and posting on the net.



true, thats what i' trying to find out. i know a lot of people who are immobile who do have access to a laptop though i'm sure a lot don't. 

as to whether they exist or not i'm not sure either. but also in general people don't make it very easy for them to say that they exist. i'm sure a lot of the personal judgement and out right hostility could possibly make people ask themselves whether they should bother posting anything. they probably have enough to deal with already i know that having read what was in this thread myself that it doesn't exactly sound like a welcoming spot for people who might be doing something that other people feel is controversial.


----------



## Russell Williams (Mar 11, 2009)

Peggy Williams reached at least 505 pounds, this I know because I weighed her at that weight, and later claimed to be perhaps 560. She'd been in an automobile accident and lost perhaps an inch in height on one leg. Quite possibly because of this 15 years later she developed arthritis in that hip that pretty much made her immobile. I do not remember her complaining about her immobility nor did she make plans, that I heard about, to lose weight.

She had her friends, her telephone, and access to important paperwork. She was not trying to be immobile but she was not complaining about it and she was not trying hard to become more mobile.

Russell Williams


----------



## Russell Williams (Mar 11, 2009)

As best I remember Lexi was about 5 feet high and at one point weighed somewhere around 625 pounds. She needed very special stuff to get out of bed. (Bed up to get out, bed down to get in) Because of her size finding a doctor and getting to the doctor was a very manjor problem.


----------



## Russell Williams (Mar 11, 2009)

She probably weighs somewhere between 525 and 550. She is largely immobile and is dependent on her husband for food and transportation. Again this fat woman has difficulity with doctors. She lives on a barely paved road that an ambulance whould have to back down to get to her. 

She does not complain about her size but she has never expressed a desire to be as large as she is.

And then her husband had serious medical problems and had to be hospitalized.

Russell Williams


----------



## Plainguy (Mar 11, 2009)

It never ceases to cause me amazement the honesty, bluntness, and in many cases, sheer brilliance of the contributors. I do appreciate the honesty put forth by my fellow members of the community.

The hallmark of this thread to me is it's openness, honesty, and non-judgmental attitude! I firmly believe everyone is entitled to an opinion, whether I agree with them or not. I have also learned in life I'm not always right, ( a bitter pill to swallow, non the less) but I am open to the thoughts and ideas of others. Heck that's how we learn is it not?

I also get a sense of openness here, that makes me feel very comfortable, and yet so often even through the typed word, one can feel the angst, pain, and frustration. 

I believe people can at least agree to disagree, and still part friends! I've been online a long time, but here of late have finally had the time to actually contribute to the forums, and my hope is that I'll contribute something worthwhile. So many of you already have and I thank you!!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 11, 2009)

Russell Williams said:


> As best I remember Lexi was about 5 feet high and at one point weighed somewhere around 625 pounds. She needed very special stuff to get out of bed. (Bed up to get out, bed down to get in) Because of her size finding a doctor and getting to the doctor was a very major problem.



I remember watching an interview about Lexi (from fatfantasy.net) did once for a TV program for Europe. What really haunted me about it, was that by the end of the interview she was chocked with tears, depressed about how much of a burden she was to her boyfriend at the time. 

From that point on, I always wanted to asked how close this was to people in similar situations.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 11, 2009)

EtobicokeFA said:


> I remember watching an interview about Lexi (from fatfantasy.net) did once for a TV program for Europe. What really haunted me about it, was that by the end of the interview she was chocked with tears, depressed about how much of a burden she was to her boyfriend at the time.
> 
> From that point on, I always wanted to asked how close this was to people in similar situations.



definitely emotionally it must be very tough. i mean, even though your sexuality is important its not all of your life. so what about the other part that makes you feel valuable and worthwhile even to your partner. it must be really hard to try an reconcile all of that. i gather too that once the ball gets rolling its hard to stop.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 14, 2009)

This may not make me very popular, but I think INTENTIONALLY gaining to immobility is very irresponsible if you don't have the funds to pay for it later on. Keep in mind that I said "intentionally", not those who lose mobility through circumstances.

I mean, we've seen first hand on these forums that people approaching immobility need a lot of equipment and possibly medical attention. From special beds, to devices, to extra doctor's appointments, to hospital stays, to transportation to and from these appointments, it is not cheap. And, if you just gain for your own pleasure, knowing what is ahead, and you expect society to fund your tab, well that is selfish to me.

I guess I look at immobility and all that comes along with it as almost a kind of luxury. Not a luxury that I'd ever want, but some do. If you can't pay for it, you can't have it.


----------



## Tina (Mar 14, 2009)

Fantasy and reality are almost always two very different things. Also, often, with immobility also comes pain, and frequent to constant pain is life-changing and not in a good way. Sometimes we think we want something until we get it, but who knows, maybe there is someone out there who wanted it, got it and likes it? I'm guessing the numbers are _very_ small.

And Russell, just because she didn't talk about it with you, that doesn't mean she did feel that way, but it also certainly doesn't mean she didn't.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 19, 2009)

My thoughts on the whole thing is that immobility is a fantasy. I think some people like the idea of being big, but very few would actually want to be immobile. The feedees I do know that are above the 600 range can still get around pretty well and wouldn't trade that in for anything. 

I personally couldn't imagine being immobile or anyone that I love being immobile.


----------



## Holly-Marie (Apr 7, 2009)

What if you would not be as depended?

In the near future we may be able to manipulate gravity and we are close to robots that are nearly as intelligent as a human being and could care for a person.

So if an immobile person had one or more personal robots to take care of him or her for food, personal hygiene and most medical needs. Reducing or blocking of gravity partly or fully all the time or part of the time would enable moving from the bed to the bathroom and a bed/chair on wheels.

So you could "go" out and would not be depended on other people (just robots). would that change anything?

What if on top a lot if not all of the risk factors of being very fat could be reduced or removed. If you could optimize the body for being that large?

This all could be possible inside of 20 years or so, so I think its valid to ask if you think that would change the outcome of the original question.

Would this artificial mobility and independence be enough or would you still want to be able to get on with out those technical/electronic helpers?


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Apr 7, 2009)

Holly-Marie said:


> What if you would not be as depended?
> 
> In the near future we may be able to manipulate gravity and we are close to robots that are nearly as intelligent as a human being and could care for a person.
> 
> ...



Kind of hard to weigh people in varying gravity lol


----------



## Carrie (Apr 7, 2009)

No. I would hate for a robot to go all haywire and self-aware on me in the middle of wiping my ass. 













.


----------



## collared Princess (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi Super O...well..lets see..lol..let me try and put this in a way that wont cause a stir...some people..probably, a very few people, really get into the idea of being immobile..I think it goes hand and hand with the DOM /sub fantasy to be controlled and totally tied down..to most that seems horrible and how could you but, to some it feels awesome and it feels right..Ive always loved tight places and covers over my head enclosed places where as most people fear that..fear of having no control is like the biggest fear ever it seems..to me it is very comfortable..to totally submit to someone to have them be in control thrills me more than the thought of actually being immobile..I spend a lot of time in the DOM/sub world because really that's where Im most comfortable..Philippe orders my food for me in a restraunt because I want him to..I like choices taken away for me and it works when you have someone that has your best interest at heart..Philippe has reservations on me gaining to immobility..he wants us to travel and see places..he has never been a feeder but does enjoy the fantasy of weight gain..he worry' s about my health and how long would I be able to be with him..but it is a fantasy only for him..this was a huge disappointment for me and has taken a lot to adjust to..but he loves to control me and I love that..so I think it has to do with DOM/sub a lot..does that make sense?xoxox cant wait to see you at the NJ bash SUper O


----------



## collared Princess (Apr 7, 2009)

I dont know if any of you know about the fetish of people who are paralized or not..they are called devotee's and are sexually excited with a person who is a quad or a paraplegic..they love the helplessness of that person and find their disability's very sexy..just as an F.A finds a big person sexy..it takes all kinds to make the world go around..Just alot of this ties to the DOM/sub world and my thinking, well for me, is the thrill of loosing control as much as that may not make sense..that is my take as a feedee and who desires immobility one day


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 7, 2009)

Carrie said:


> No. I would hate for a robot to go all haywire and self-aware on me in the middle of wiping my ass.



HOLD STILL FOR THE BIDET. YOU HAVE THREE SECONDS TO COMPLY.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 7, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> HOLD STILL FOR THE BIDET. YOU HAVE THREE SECONDS TO COMPLY.


And resistance is futile.....


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 7, 2009)

Carrie said:


> No. I would hate for a robot to go all haywire and self-aware on me in the middle of wiping my ass.



You need to let go of these fears, Carrie. Part of the fetish is relinquishing control, which is very erotic, and when there's entrails and stuff.....well, you know... :blush:


----------



## Carrie (Apr 7, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> Hi Super O...well..lets see..lol..let me try and put this in a way that wont cause a stir...some people..probably, a very few people, really get into the idea of being immobile..I think it goes hand and hand with the DOM /sub fantasy to be controlled and totally tied down..to most that seems horrible and how could you but, to some it feels awesome and it feels right..Ive always loved tight places and covers over my head enclosed places where as most people fear that..fear of having no control is like the biggest fear ever it seems..to me it is very comfortable..to totally submit to someone to have them be in control thrills me more than the thought of actually being immobile..I spend a lot of time in the DOM/sub world because really that's where Im most comfortable..Philippe orders my food for me in a restraunt because I want him to..I like choices taken away for me and it works when you have someone that has your best interest at heart..Philippe has reservations on me gaining to immobility..he wants us to travel and see places..he has never been a feeder but does enjoy the fantasy of weight gain..he worry' s about my health and how long would I be able to be with him..but it is a fantasy only for him..this was a huge disappointment for me and has taken a lot to adjust to..but he loves to control me and I love that..so I think it has to do with DOM/sub a lot..does that make sense?xoxox cant wait to see you at the NJ bash SUper O





collared Princess said:


> I dont know if any of you know about the fetish of people who are paralized or not..they are called devotee's and are sexually excited with a person who is a quad or a paraplegic..they love the helplessness of that person and find their disability's very sexy..just as an F.A finds a big person sexy..it takes all kinds to make the world go around..Just alot of this ties to the DOM/sub world and my thinking, well for me, is the thrill of loosing control as much as that may not make sense..that is my take as a feedee and who desires immobility one day


Just wanted to thank you for taking the time to put this all down, cp. There may be a lot of us who disagree with some of your choices, but it's always valuable and helpful to gain a better understanding between people by learning where they're coming from. So thank you. :bow:


----------



## NoWayOut (Apr 7, 2009)

I like the idea of dating a fat girl, but I don't like the idea of her being so fat that she's immobile. That would be tough all the way around. Ideal for me would be as big as she could get without losing mobility. Immobility is definitely something that should remain a fantasy as far as I'm concerned. Some might disagree, and that is their choice. Their immobility doesn't affect me if it's what they want.


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 8, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Just wanted to thank you for taking the time to put this all down, cp. There may be a lot of us who disagree with some of your choices, but it's always valuable and helpful to gain a better understanding between people by learning where they're coming from. So thank you. :bow:



me too. thank you for being straight forward and honest. it really helps to understand how other people are thinking


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Apr 8, 2009)

dont want to sound like a broken record but i felt id throw my 2 cents in.
for me its fantasy. imagining being immobile or another person is immobile is fun and i even write about it feels better to get it out on paper sometimes. but i think myself or my partner to be such a how do i put this with out sounding like an ass ummmm i guess id say as a burdon to the partner. i really wouldnt want to put the strain on another person like that. the worrying, the work, the money (sadly that is an obstacle too) it all takes a toll. its a full time job that i dont think its healthy for either partner i supose. and then there would be the worry of what if this person gets tired and just leaves. now that would be scary. theres just so many what ifs. that goes for myself having an immobile partner and if i become immobile. now as i love fat women and i always say the bigger the better. i just think immobility is a fantasy

...inless i can get my hands on that robot...


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 8, 2009)

chaoticfate13 said:


> dont want to sound like a broken record but i felt id throw my 2 cents in.
> for me its fantasy. imagining being immobile or another person is immobile is fun and i even write about it feels better to get it out on paper sometimes. but i think myself or my partner to be such a how do i put this with out sounding like an ass ummmm i guess id say as a burdon to the partner. i really wouldnt want to put the strain on another person like that. the worrying, the work, the money (sadly that is an obstacle too) it all takes a toll. its a full time job that i dont think its healthy for either partner i supose. and then there would be the worry of what if this person gets tired and just leaves. now that would be scary. theres just so many what ifs. that goes for myself having an immobile partner and if i become immobile. now as i love fat women and i always say the bigger the better. i just think immobility is a fantasy
> 
> ...inless i can get my hands on that robot...



yes, this is kinda what a lot of people who are into it say. but it would be really nice to hear from people who are comfortable with the idea on all levels just for a difference. i mean what if someone who was into it had the money and could provide all of the medical care and personal support etc...?


----------



## Mini (Apr 10, 2009)

Put it this way, I've had three episodes of sleep paralysis in my life, and they've been the most terrifying experiences I've ever had. I get panic attacks from the very idea of immobility. Definitely not for me.


----------



## Enchanted Twilight (Apr 11, 2009)

A very interesting post again. I've read this thread, thought about it, read it again, and thought about it some more. I'm sure I'll read it and think about it a few more times but it really does raise a good discussion. Perhaps the topic should have been clarified in being immobile due to weight, but granted it's inferred.

Am I? Well, the "off the cuff" reply is yes. But therein lies the dichotomy - that's the fantasy speaking. There are alot of things, that when you stop to think about them, might deter you. As for me, I'm interested. If given the opportunity to take care of a partner due to their weight, or become immobile due to weight, I might seriously go for it. 

Basically, it boils down to one of those interesting things that society has said is taboo, but it's an extreme case of an aspect of the human body one finds physically appealing. So after all this thinking, reading, typing, and writing I think I'd have to say, perhaps. So much for my second post....

A very interesting post indeed.


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 12, 2009)

HugeFan said:


> I'm not really sure where I stand on this question, other than to say that I do have a particular affinity for women on the bigger end of 'super size.' I have never been in a long-term relationship with someone facing immobility due to their weight, but have been in one where there were significant medical issues that did lead to mobility, health, even hygiene issues, and yeah, it definitely can be difficult, and put strain on even the strongest relationship. This is an area that everyone must walk into with eyes wide open; however, when we're talking about weight as the disability, I believe it's impossible not to--you don't go to sleep one day at 180 lbs and wake up 300 pounds heavier.
> 
> I would also submit that while Jack obviously has insights that most of us don't have, and that I really appreciate him sharing them, I think some of this ends up comparing apples to oranges (or pears, or whatever fruit-term we're using for the female form these days--I'm a fan of a nice butternut squash.) There is a pretty big difference between suffering a traumatic spinal cord injury, or inducing chemical paralysis, and the mobility issues associated with the upper ranges of weight.



The only thing that I would be able to add to the topic is the communication that would need to be ongoing and supportive, should the gaining end of the partnership decide after approaching that goal and being scared of the reality of it, decide to stop.

My biggest fear in that situation would be what if I dont want to be immobile after gaining all this weight and seeing the reality of it? Will he leave me? 

Or I made it to Immobility and He didnt realize exactly what it means to have to change my soiled linens several times a day because i cant go to the bathroom to do my business. What Now?

The Feeder end of this relationship would almost have to have a degree or advanced knowledge of ambulatory care, and health and hygiene to fulfill this fantasy in reality as well as being eroticised by those aspects of the relationship in order for it to be fulfilling and satisfying.
Rollhandler


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 12, 2009)

This is a very interesting thread.

Many have spoken of the difference between fantasy and reality. One question this brings to mind is whether there is something wrong about having fantasies about your woman (or man) being immobile? I will admit to enjoying some of the stories where an SSBBW becomes so fat that she is no longer mobile. It is not so much the immobility that I find attractive as the fact that she is so fat that this is a by-product of that adiposity. But I digress. For me, there is a big difference between what I fantasize about and what I would want in "real life." I wouldn't want a woman totally dependant on me, one who couldn't come out and enjoy life with me. But I have also been criticised for just having this fantasy. For example, I have been "rejected" for it - I wanted to chat with a single SSBBW who is on Dimensions, but she read through some of my posts and was not interested in communicating with me because of what I had written praising a couple of stories (I hadn't even written any posts supporting immobility). 

Is this typical of women on Dimensions? Is saying anything positive about immobility, even in fantasy, the "third rail" of the fat-positive movement? Should we be looking to censor ourselves so that we are not guilty of the crime of not speaking negatively about immobility? Or is there a recognition that what we fantasize about is different than what we want in our every day lives?

Chris


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 12, 2009)

Never2fat4me said:


> This is a very interesting thread.
> 
> Many have spoken of the difference between fantasy and reality. One question this brings to mind is whether there is something wrong about having fantasies about your woman (or man) being immobile? I will admit to enjoying some of the stories where an SSBBW becomes so fat that she is no longer mobile. It is not so much the immobility that I find attractive as the fact that she is so fat that this is a by-product of that adiposity. But I digress. For me, there is a big difference between what I fantasize about and what I would want in "real life." I wouldn't want a woman totally dependant on me, one who couldn't come out and enjoy life with me. But I have also been criticised for just having this fantasy. For example, I have been "rejected" for it - I wanted to chat with a single SSBBW who is on Dimensions, but she read through some of my posts and was not interested in communicating with me because of what I had written praising a couple of stories (I hadn't even written any posts supporting immobility).
> 
> ...




I think that its not so much a matter of censoring ones self but of clarifying. I have also been railoaded or misunderstood and judged based on the same criteria.

Once time in particular was on a thread that I myself started but wasnt concise about. once the clarification was presented the understanding was achieved. I can understand that in text context is sometimes missed, and assumptions made. but to qualify the statement that although it was only the fantasy aspect that you found well written about and praised the author based on his creativity in writing a well thought out fantasy story gives context that it is not something you desire as a way of life but can appreciate the turn on as it was presented in the story.

Rollhandler


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 12, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> I think that its not so much a matter of censoring ones self but of clarifying. I have also been railoaded or misunderstood and judged based on the same criteria.
> 
> Once time in particular was on a thread that I myself started but wasnt concise about. once the clarification was presented the understanding was achieved. I can understand that in text context is sometimes missed, and assumptions made. but to qualify the statement that although it was only the fantasy aspect that you found well written about and praised the author based on his creativity in writing a well thought out fantasy story gives context that it is not something you desire as a way of life but can appreciate the turn on as it was presented in the story.
> 
> Rollhandler



Not that I want to dwell on this, but I did clarify the distinction between my views on immobility as a fantasy versus what I wanted in a relationship in reality, but I was basically told there is no difference and that if I enjoyed reading about immobility in a story then I must really want a woman to become immobile (and I was just not admitting it to myself). Fyi, this was not based on any lengthy conversation, so it was basically a "snap judgment" on the part of another.

Chris


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 13, 2009)

Never2fat4me said:


> Not that I want to dwell on this, but I did clarify the distinction between my views on immobility as a fantasy versus what I wanted in a relationship in reality, but I was basically told there is no difference and that if I enjoyed reading about immobility in a story then I must really want a woman to become immobile (and I was just not admitting it to myself). Fyi, this was not based on any lengthy conversation, so it was basically a "snap judgment" on the part of another.
> 
> Chris



yes snap judgements are a very popular type around here. if i were you i would direct them to the FA forum and the thread on guilt to do a little reading. i think they would learn a lot if they were able to see the other opinions unadulterated for a change. it might change the person's mind a bit.


----------



## Charles (Apr 25, 2009)

Looking at your 700 Pound club group and the thoughts and photos contained there, it seems that back in 2003 you were roughly half your current size, and I assume that that much and that rapid of weight gain did not happen by accident. Thus while being over 700 pounds limits your mobility (though from your recently posted pictures you seem to be getting up and out more), I assume there must be some compensating benefits as well. What do you like the best about being one of the fattest women on the net (if not in the world) and if you had a magic button to take you back to your 2003 skinny slef, would you push it? 

http://tinyurl.com/growinggirl )2003 & 2009 pictires


----------



## Russ2d (Apr 25, 2009)

> Many have spoken of the difference between fantasy and reality. One question this brings to mind is whether there is something wrong about having fantasies about your woman (or man) being immobile?



I know your question is rhetorical but the answer is no. 

I think (speaking in general and not to any one specific post) FAs need to stop apologizing, rationalizing, back-peddling, second guessing, looking for permission, and pandering.

If someone has a problem with your fantasy, or your desires and goals in reality than it's their problem, too bad for them. Life is way too short and brings with it plenty of real problems- no reason to add to it. 

My philosophy: Be positive, happy, honest and unforgiving to those who want to tear you down .


----------



## luvemlrg (Apr 25, 2009)

As to someone wantng to become immobile--besides being a fantasy--I have been with someoen who wanted to gain weight--I guess to where she wanted to be pampered. She loved her large drooping belly and was comfortable at 580 lbs. Her goal was to become 700 lbs. Enough to limit movement and still be mobile enough to do the necessary things--like going to the bathroom and eating at the kitchen table. When you are involved with a ssbbw--you have to be able to accomadate her limitations--even if that means helping to wash her privates while taking a shower. To some FA's this could be a turn on. If it wasn't for her son being a obstinate and disrespectful teenager--I think I would have loved to continue that relationship. I mean her belly apron was almost half way down her shins and how swayed back and forth was erotic. Now trying to find another ssbbw for a relationship that leads to marriage--thats the preverbial search....


----------



## edino (Apr 29, 2009)

I cannot imiagine myself immobile or home bound. I love going around to much. Having said that, I also enjoy my very inactive live; I sit most of the day, but go places by car. I have the choice to stand up whenever I want and go places. I just try to move at least as possible because it takes to much effort. I know I may get even more difficluties to go arround, but for sure will do everything to avoid getting immobile. I just hope dat reducing my weight (565lbs) is not one of them.


----------



## Aurora (Apr 29, 2009)

First off, I have to say I'm impressed that this thread hasn't degenerated into a flame war. Extremely impressed.

For me, and most people involved in the feederism/weight gain fetish, gaining to immobility is sexy in fantasy and impractical in reality. I can't really say anything that hasn't been said in this thread already, but to rehash: Medical expenses, special furniture/cars, pain, and even food expenses. Then there's a whole world of things you can no longer do, and makes other things hard. I know speaking for me, I love to travel. I love to be outside and go hiking and biking and camping and fishing. I can't imagine being confined to only a couple places, or unable to enjoy all those things I enjoy. Being extremely fat isn't worth it for me. I don't imagine I'll ever be much bigger than I am now (350, 5'8").

Hell, even though I'm not one for running, I'd be depressed if I couldn't do it. Inside I'm flying.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 30, 2009)

I am gaining a better understanding of how this can be a fantasy for some people. 

I do need to say, however, that I have been battling serious mobility issues for over four years due to a health condition, and there is no one aspect of my physical existence that's created more problems, sadness, chronic upset, psychological damage and long-term awfulness than immobility. I would not wish it on anyone. It's very hard not to react every time I see this thread title, and also to feel that fantasizing about it is a luxury you can indulge in only when you are mobile, because if you actually have been you would never wish for it again. I am getting more mobile finally, and it makes life 180 degrees different. Note: I am still a big ol fatty, and that's fine with me. I like it.


----------



## Holly-Marie (May 1, 2009)

Reading all those posts I think there is a major difference between all those that got immobile through a medical condition and through weight gain.

***

Immobility caused my a medical condition is suddenly and unwillingly trust on you. You had no time to prepare physically and even less mentally for it.

So naturally you experience as a great lose to loose the Independence you had a day ago or even if slow a few weeks or months ago. In any case you feel it as a lose of things and want it back. 

***

Immobility through self inflicted deliberate weight gain is a slow process over years. Being slowed down, hindered in things (like fitting into tight spaces, walking slow or with a waddle) are experienced as wanted and joyful signs of progress not digress (as in decreasing health).

The person had time to prepare for this mentally and physically for years and it will not come as a shock or unwanted things. It will be the crowning achievement of their way. (at least at first) :eat1:

***

But after a while both may become mixed.

Some one who suddenly became immobile may get used to it and a tiny few of them may even start to enjoy that other will do or have to do anything for them. (there are people who get limps amputated for such a reason) At least it stands to hope that most will find a way to make peace with the situation and accept it without hating it any longer. :bow:

On the other hand some one who became this way willingly through weight gain will first experience the fulfillment of a dream - some thing few people do achieve. But being immobile will most likely cause problems that can turn medical and the situation will loose its novelty. 

***

There is also the question what exactly immobile means. :huh:

It can mean you could move all limps and joints but it cause so much pain you think twice about it. Not joy in that of course. 

It could mean paralysis of parts or the whole body. So you want to move but the body is not responding to your will. That I imagine is even worse. We are that way each night while we dream to protect us from harming ourself while we dream. However as one person described earlier from own experience it some times happens while awake. Locking out of your body but with no motor control. This must be awfully frightening. 
It is too me just imagining it.

But it can also mean you can move all limps and joints freely and without pain (from the movement itself) but your body or parts of it are to heavy or to bulky to move. Such a person I imagine will be able to move arms and legs (as much as the atrophied muscles will allow) so there is no loss of motor control and there is no pain this will cause. The only reason parts immobile are that this person lacks the strength to carry the weight. So it confirms the achievement and could be experienced as joyful. :eat2:
(at least in the absence of "other" medical conditions)

***

I guess even if there where no health risks it would still take a very special kind of person to feel comfortable that way but I'm sure there are some that would be. so for them I hope that soon medical science will be able to provide this and I'm confident it will in the next 20 to 100 years. :eat1:

For those who are immobile against their choice I hope the same advance in (medical) science will help them become mobile again. :happy:

***

Whether you are mobile or not
have a nice weekend

Holly


----------



## Jack Secret (May 2, 2009)

I've just gotten caught back up this thread and I don't believe anyone has asked this particular question: does anyone know someone who has enjoyed a measure of weight gain only to be hit with horrible joint pain and then do a 180 and dieted like crazy to be free of the pain? perhaps we can also turn the question around and ask if someone continued their gaining aspirations and learned ways to mitigate any aches and pains.

does any of that make sense? Maybe I should hit the sack early tonight?!?

--c


----------



## Jim Miller (May 4, 2009)

Fat acceptance is a difficult place to reach, intellectually and especially emotionally. Dimensions itself is an excellent example of the sheer diversity in people's ideas and attitudes. This community, by removing the hateful idea that fat people suck, which dominates most conversations on this subject outside of the fat-acceptance movement, has been able to bring to light the wide variety of perspective and opinion that exists among people who are, to some degree, fat-friendly.

Some here still think that fatness itself is ugly, but are trying to convince themselves that fat _people_ are no less beautiful. Others think that fatness can be an appealing trait, provided that it was incidentally rather than deliberately gained. Still others think that fatness, no matter how it was gained, can be very appealing indeedbut only up to a point, after which a person becomes too fat. Quite a few people around here are accepting of fat people without any of these qualifications, but get hung up on the details and particulars. And then of course there are the legions of admirers who are big on fantasy but poorly grounded in reality, and who therefore can have a very hard time making the distinction between accepting a fat person and simply being attracted to one.

The problem for our community is that most of the people in the above groups will become cold, unsympathetic, or even hostile toward anyone who falls outside of their conception of appropriate fatness. This is hardly unique to the Dimensions forums; it's a trait of humanity generally, and manifests itself in all walks of life. With feminism, a social passion of mine, there are always people who think of themselves as feminist but who invariably are limited in this by their understanding of sexism. The parts of sexism they don't understand or aren't aware of...these are areas in which such persons are not feminist but sexist, because society itself is sexist and thus sexism is the baseline where everybody starts from. The same holds true with fat acceptance. We're all anti-fat bigots in those areas where we don't truly understand what fat acceptance means. Only a few of us are accepting of fat people on an unconditional basis.

Therefore I am not surprised that this topic would be dragged off course by people who are personally opposed to, or afraid of, or ignorant of, fat-based immobility. As boots tried to explain, the people (I'll call them gentle souls) who are derailing this topic feel entitled to their opinion, and they are, but their opinion is that a subject like this is not even legitimate in the first place, and thus their presence here is a nonstarter. I don't think anyone doubts that immobility is not something most people would wish for themselves or their partners. By gathering here anyway, in numbers, to be so critical of the few who do want that, the gentle souls kill the conversation by implying that other points of view are invalid. They're not even _trying_ to understand those other points of view. They're just reacting to something they don't like or don't understand.

That's life! Even though we are an enlightened community in that one sense of condemning the idea that all fat people suck, _outside_ of that one piece of enlightenment there are all kinds of ignorance and pettiness on display. It's the nature of any large community. There will always be gentle souls. Thus, to put it all together: There are some compelling arguments against immobility, but none of them apply universally to all people, and this is a thread for those people who aspire toward it, or who are immobile or nearly immobile themselves and are comfortable with it. It may well be that this group is a very tiny subset of the wider community, but such people are no less legitimate than anyone else here, and in my opinion it is very unflattering of us for them to be made so unwelcome. Russ2d got it exactly right when he said that fat admirers have no need to apologize for their preferences. Just because the larger fat acceptance community is not so accepting after all is nothing new; in that respect, Dimensions is but a microcosm of the real world. I see no reason that any adult should feel as though another person, or group of people, has the right to dictate what we can or cannot do with our own bodies, or allow others to do with our bodies.

In addition, there is a glaring misconception here that ought to be corrected. Immobility (in the sense we use it in the fat acceptance community) is not the same thing as paralysis. It's very, _very_ different to be confined to a wheelchair or a bed versus to be literally unable to use your hands. The comparison, therefore, is pretty bogus, as it implies a degree of disability that isn't present.

There is also a second misconception, a more implicit one, that I want to point out: Many people who actually are or have been immobile, or nearly immobile, do not actually want that for themselves. Those people are _not_ the focus of this topic. Remember: Many people who are fat do not actually want to be fat, but this has no bearing on the legitimacy of those of us who do want to be fat, or who are ambivalent. Immobility is the same thing, just further out of the mainstream.

Two last general points need to be made: First, I'm talking about consenting adults. Obviously. Second, the desire for immobility can come from either of two places: For many, it is a sexual impulsion. For others, a lifestyle preference. Having control over one's own sexuality and lifestyle are essential to having a good quality of life. Those who would be critical of an immobility-seeker or an already immobile person on a generic basis really ought to ask themselves what the nature of their objection is. In most cases, they would discover that their objection is not truly an objection, but merely a case of acting out, knee-jerk-style, before they have given themselves time to understand the contents of their thoughts and emotions. 

Having made all of these points, I want to challenge people to question their underlying premises about very fat people. A person's reaction to the the subject of immobility is a good measure of their ability to truly accept fat people and fatness itself. Within the purview of acceptance, there are only two correct responses: I'm all for immobility for those who want it, but I don't want it for myself; and I'm all for immobility, and I'm one of those who wants it. Anything else is not acceptive, and if you think you're doing other people a favor by saving them from themselves...think again.

Phew! Now I'm done preaching, and can get to my personal opinion on the subject. Immobility is an enjoyable fantasy for me; I like to imagine myself or, more often, my partner, being completely immobile. But it remains a fantasy. I wouldn't want to be immobile myself. I'm not sure if I would want an immobile partner or not. Probably not, although my objection is very mild, and pertains more to the extra chores (I hate chores!) than to the immobility itself. If I had an immobile partner, I'm pretty sure I would be just as happy with her as I would if she were not immobile.

We fat admirers and gainers are in such luck! Unlike so many of the sexual fetishes and preferences out there, getting very fat is actually physically possible...and it's not illegal or even unethical (provided there is consent, and that any children are still able to be raised with the proper support and nurturing). I think anyone who wants to gain, should take advantage of the opportunity.


----------



## collared Princess (May 5, 2009)

Jack Secret said:


> I've just gotten caught back up this thread and I don't believe anyone has asked this particular question: does anyone know someone who has enjoyed a measure of weight gain only to be hit with horrible joint pain and then do a 180 and dieted like crazy to be free of the pain? perhaps we can also turn the question around and ask if someone continued their gaining aspirations and learned ways to mitigate any aches and pains.
> 
> does any of that make sense? Maybe I should hit the sack early tonight?!?
> 
> --c


The last 30 pounds I put on I feel it in my knees..that doesn't stop me from wanting to gain..however,I have fibromalsia and I'm in pain all the time so pain is pain to me maybe thats why I'm ok with extra pain


----------



## tonynyc (May 5, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> The last 30 pounds I put on I feel it in my knees..that doesn't stop me from wanting to gain..however,I have fibromalsia and I'm in pain all the time so pain is pain to me maybe thats why I'm ok with extra pain



*Donna: Pain sucks!  It's pretty raw and humid today;so I hope this doesn't worsen your issues*


----------



## Jack Secret (May 5, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> The last 30 pounds I put on I feel it in my knees..that doesn't stop me from wanting to gain..however,I have fibromalsia and I'm in pain all the time so pain is pain to me maybe thats why I'm ok with extra pain



it's good to finally hear from someone who is actively gaining. This discussion was starting to feel a little one-sided.

Do you have an active interest in gaining to immobility or are you gaining to a weight you feel most comfortable with -- something less than the immobility?

Thanks again for your input!

--c


----------



## Lurker430 (May 7, 2009)

So, I normally restrain myself from posting, unless I think something really, really needs to be said; however, I always end up finding myself needing to say these things in the touchiest topics. :doh:

Anyway, I do know someone who legitimately would love to be fat to the point of immobility. Yes, she's a feedee (though currently not in a feeding relationship) and really, really into feederism. I've discussed the topic with her and she wouldn't mind the helpless aspect... she honestly would be turned on by that. It probably helps that she's a huge fan bondage. I even explained/questioned the riskiness aspect of it, IE health issues, "what happens if the person caring for you dies suddenly?" etc, but she thinks it would be totally worth it. If anyone was curious, she's also to some extent a "closet feedee" but I and one or two other people know about it, and yes, she is actively gaining.

Point of my post? Well, nobody else has posted about someone who is comfortable with it, so I figured I'd throw in that there ARE people out there  In a practical sense, though, I doubt there are all that many, and even achieving such a goal in reality would be quite difficult... but that's another topic for another time.


----------

